# Gerber Baby Puffs



## RedResilience

I've heard that Gerber baby puffs are great low calorie treats for rats so I bought some today. Sweet potato and strawberry, yum!  Would these be okay for mice and hamsters to eat?


----------



## Minky

Aren't those pretty high in sugar?


----------



## RedResilience

No the only thing they really have is potassium... I think 90 of them are 25 calories. Haha and I only give them one or two. Three or four for the rats. ^^


----------



## RexRat

If fed sparingly ( a few a week) they should be fine for hamsters and mice. 
They're a favorite with my mice!

I personally love to eat the sweet potato ones myself!


----------



## RedResilience

Awesome! I guess it's still calories for a critter that tiny. ^^'

I gave some to my (16 year old) sister and she loves the strawberry ones. >< And I mean they're only a buck fifty for a whole canister!


----------



## RexRat

I love the Gerber puffs! My favorite are banana and sweet potato/squash! I'm not sure on the name of the latter, but it's my favorite.


----------



## RedResilience

Mine seem to like the swwet potato better than the strawberry haha. XD My dwarf hammies like the strawberry ones though... hmm.


----------



## RexRat

I've gone through the banana flavored ones, I love them! Snacks that you can share with your pets are the absolute best!


----------



## RedResilience

I know right!!!!! Haha they taste like marshmallows from Lucky Charms. XD


----------

